# Ugh... the waiting game sure will test you...



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So we turned in the signed contract to the bank on Oct. 1st, along with a check for the appraisal. I also made arrangements for the well to be tested the same day.

They drew the sample for the well on the 8th, and was told I should get the results of the test today. Still waiting.. 

I just heard from the Realtor this morning the appraiser will be there tomorrow to do the appraisal.

Our loan officer was out all last week and so far all this week, so I've not heard anything from her, but didn't expect too anyway if she would have been in.

I did want to talk to her though because we never discussed if there would be points, or what some of the other closing costs may be.. 

When we started the process, I was told that they should have everything done within 45 days, even though we put the closing date out to 60 days.. 

It's just the sitting on the pins and all that makes it so painful.

HOPEFULLY, things will start moving a little quicker, and we'll be finding out more before too long.

OK.. I'm done moaning... We're just too excited about getting this property, and can't wait till the first day we can go spend a day out there...


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

I feel you on this one! I'm waiting to see what the seller is going to do about the issues that need to be fixed - this and the bank appraisal are all that stand between me and closing.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thankfully I don't have the problems to worry about being fixed. We're buying the land, and a house just happens to come on the land... so the house is "as-is" but sadly that's going to take a lot of work to get it in shape on the inside... 

I think if I had to worry about the owner too, I'd be way too worried.... Right now I'm just hoping the appraisal comes out.. We have it contingent that it appraises at or above the selling price since the bank will only loan up to 80% of the appraised value.

Still no word back from the water test I was told that would be back today...

Oh well.. being a military brat, I should be used to "hurry up and wait"... but in this case, I'm just not doing so well with it..

I've been following your thread Rancher.. I wish you the best...


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I feel your pain too but from the other side! Our house is on the market and we need to sell it soon. We have had it listed for a month ,the realtor thought we were to high so we have dropped it several thousand. I sure hope some one comes along soon. But when we went back this weekend to the town its in ,there are new houses going up everywhere! Seems the rates are so low now people are building instead of buying,just our luck!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I couldn't imagine trying to sell a house now... I can't figure out if it's a buyers, sellers, or builders market. It seems to flip back and forth so much depending on where you are looking. 

The property we are buying is in the middle of nowhere pretty much, and it had been listed for a while and no interest in it. We're buying it at less then half the first listed price. The people were wanting to get it sold before winter, and if it wasn't for me and my wife being half crazy, they'd still probably have it for quite a while.

It's been amazing what we've still seen houses selling for in the DC area, and how many we're still seeing being built, but travel a ways out, and seems no one is able to sell anything for close to what they want.

I wish you luck....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wa whooooo... Getting closer.. 

Heard from the bank this morning.. They got the appraisal back this morning, and it is higher than the purchase price. We had the contract contingent on at or higher than the sale price... It wasn't much higher than the selling price, but it was higher so we're golden there 

Also heard back from the water testing company, and they have the results, but the agent is busy today, so will analyze the results and get back to us Monday. That's a good deal, because we also had the contract contingent on that.

That means we can make a decision based on the water before we sign any more papers and start to incur any more costs such as attorney fees and title searches and such... 

So once we decide yes, let's keep on going, it should be about two weeks after we get the papers returned that we should be ready to close, depending on when the seller is ready... 

My wife and I are getting pretty stoked now!!!!


----------

